# openrc: hwclock

## franzf

Hi,

Sry, evtl. ist das hier ein DUP, aber die Suchfunktion geht grad net und es eilt etwas... (Suchfunktion gibt ein leeres HTML-file zurück :/)

Folgendes:

Gerade ein erfolgreiches Update auf openrc und baselayout2 durchgeführt. Alle configs nach dem Migrations-Leitfaden aktualisiert.

Jetzt gibt es ein Problem beim Starten des Systems, nämlich mit hwclock.

Im interaktiven Modus erhalte ich die Meldung:

```
hwclock: ERROR cannot start hwclock as fsck would not start
```

fsck wird erst nach hwclock gestartet, und sobald fsck dran war werd ich nochmal nach hwclock gefragt, diesmal startet es ohne Problem.

Nervig ist jetzt nur, dass ohne interaktivem Boot die ganze Sache hängen bleibt, ohne Meldung...

Die letzte Meldung ist die hier:

```
Device initiated services: net.eth0 udev-postmount
```

Wahrscheinlich liegt es jetzt auch daran, dass hwclock nicht starten will.

In /etc/init.d/hwclock steht das hier:

```
depend()

{

        provide clock

        if yesno ${clock_adjfile}; then

                use root     # <=== das da =

        else

                before *

        fi

        keyword noopenvz noprefix nouml novserver noxenu

}
```

Und root besteht auf fsck. Kann das miteinander zusammenhängen?

Besten Dank schonmal für jeden Tip. Wäre froh wenn sich das lösen ließe, denn im interaktiven Mode ist openrc nicht wirklich schneller (und schöner) als das alte baselayout  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## mv

Die Sache mit hwclock klingt nach einem Bug, den Du Uberlord melden solltest - vermutlich will er wie die meisten kein adj-File (und das auszuschalten, wäre wohl auch der temporäre Workaround). Aber es würde mich wundern, wenn der Absturz etwas damit zu tun hätte.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *mv wrote:*   

> Die Sache mit hwclock klingt nach einem Bug, den Du Uberlord melden solltest - vermutlich will er wie die meisten kein adj-File (und das auszuschalten, wäre wohl auch der temporäre Workaround). Aber es würde mich wundern, wenn der Absturz etwas damit zu tun hätte.

 

rtc-cmos wird nicht geladen, das ist das problem / der BUG:

nach einem 

```
modprobe rtc-cmos
```

 geht alles,

wie kann ich das modul automatisch laden lassen ?

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 existiert nicht, das muss wohl zuerst erstellt werden, dann dürfte es gehen oder ?

----------

## franzf

Ok, hab das grad fix dem Uberlord gemailt, hoffe der erschlägt mich nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## FallenWizard

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Die Sache mit hwclock klingt nach einem Bug, den Du Uberlord melden solltest - vermutlich will er wie die meisten kein adj-File (und das auszuschalten, wäre wohl auch der temporäre Workaround). Aber es würde mich wundern, wenn der Absturz etwas damit zu tun hätte. 
> 
> rtc-cmos wird nicht geladen, das ist das problem / der BUG:
> 
> nach einem 
> ...

 

OpenRC benützt /etc/conf.d/modules

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *FallenWizard wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*    *mv wrote:*   Die Sache mit hwclock klingt nach einem Bug, den Du Uberlord melden solltest - vermutlich will er wie die meisten kein adj-File (und das auszuschalten, wäre wohl auch der temporäre Workaround). Aber es würde mich wundern, wenn der Absturz etwas damit zu tun hätte. 
> 
> rtc-cmos wird nicht geladen, das ist das problem / der BUG:
> 
> nach einem 
> ...

 

ah ! gut zu wissen, danke vielmals   :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Erm, hwclock ist das erste was bei mir gestartet werden sollte. Entsprechend auch vor modules.

Aber man versucht ja alles  :Wink: 

Neuer Kernel gebacken, da ich rtc-cmos nicht drinnen hatte (überhaupt gar kein RTC).

Und wie erwartet hat sich nix geändert.

Trotzdem hab ich eine Umschiffung des Problems gefunden:

rc_parallel="NO"  :Twisted Evil: 

Ich hatte es auf YES. Nun geht es erstmal.

Aber solved ist es noch nicht, da ich schon gerne parallel starte  :Wink: 

Vielleicht will ja einer von euch das mal ausprobieren.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

 *mv wrote:*   

> Die Sache mit hwclock klingt nach einem Bug, den Du Uberlord melden solltest - vermutlich will er wie die meisten kein adj-File (und das auszuschalten, wäre wohl auch der temporäre Workaround). Aber es würde mich wundern, wenn der Absturz etwas damit zu tun hätte.

 

Ich habe nie wissentlich ein adjtime-file benutzt, vorhanden war es aber.

Das rm /etc/adjtime hat aber leider nix gebracht.

Das file zu löschen war im Übrigen auch der Vorschlag von UberLord. Leider ist der gerade im Urlaub, so dass ich hier weiterhin mit dem Bug leben muss  :Wink: 

Mal schaun was rauskommt.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Franz

ich würde in deinem Fall aber auch auf ein nicht gesetztes "RTC" im Kernel tippen, bei mir funkt es auch mit "rc_parallel="YES"

meine "rtc" Konfiguration schaut wie folgt aus:

```
# zgrep RTC /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set
```

vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das rm /etc/adjtime hat aber leider nix gebracht.

 

Nicht nur löschen, sondern auch clock_adjfile=NO setzen.

----------

